# Power Feed For Converted Atlas Mfc Mill



## tfleming (Jan 6, 2016)

I have an Atlas MFC mill that was converted to a vertical mill.  Power feed for the X-axis table was gone.  I have purchased the gearbox, and correct table feed screw.  I also have a small variable speed power source (1/16 HP Bodine motor and reduction gearbox, plus a 4 sheave step down pulley set) to drive it, however, I will need to construct a drive shaft to deliver the power.  Here is the question.  I am using square tube, and square bar stock to make the sliding shaft itself, but am debating on what universal joints to place on both ends.  I have priced Lovejoy universals, and experienced moderate sticker shock.  I am considering using standard 1/2" drive socket universals, as I can buy 2 of those at 1/3 the price of the Lovejoy ones.  In either case, I will be welding the universals to the ends of the shafts.

Thought? Comments? Suggestions?


----------



## ogberi (Jan 6, 2016)

You could make your own. They aren't very complex, just four yokes, two blocks with 4 holes apiece in them at 90 degrees apart, and a couple of pins or stripper bolts.  Just remember that the yokes on the common shaft (driveshaft) need to be rotated 90 degrees apart, or it won't work too well.  Sounds like an interesting project you got going on there.  Any pics?


----------



## tfleming (Jan 6, 2016)

This is a picture of the bodine unit with reduction gear.  Interesting enough, that is a 5C collet mandrel.  I will probably swap the 4 sheave pully from it to a new shaft for this project.  However, the motor and mounting will be used.  This assembly will be mounted at the back of the mill where the gear train used to be.  The sliding shaft will run from the countershaft to the gearbox on the table base.  Here are some pictures of the mill.  You will notice in the last picture, the open space in the back where the gear train used to be.  That is where I will mount this drive unit for the power feed.


----------



## tfleming (Jan 6, 2016)

PS:  I was wrong about it being a 4 sheave, it is 3 sheave, 2L size belt system.  Also, the mill looks a wee bit different now, these were the pictures that the seller provided.  I'll try to get some new pics posted over the next day or two.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 6, 2016)

Interesting.  And it looks like a spacer was added.


----------



## tfleming (Jan 6, 2016)

There is a spacer added.  Not sure why, but whoever did the work on this, did a very respectable job.  Maybe I can get some closeups showing the workmanship.  I haven't decided whether to leave the spacer in or remove it.  In any case, this should turn out to be a very nice little mill for me.  I changed out the 1/3 HP motor for a brand new 1/2HP one.  Wired in a drum switch.  Changed out and replaced the bearings on the countershaft assembly, and now I am working on the X-Y feeds.  This will end up only having power on the X axis, but I will use another drum switch to power both directions.  In my restoration of antique tractors and hit/miss engines, this will be the perfect size to do what I need to do for parts fabrication.  I have around $1k invested so far in everything (including new parts and tooling), and I still think I am ahead of the game  ............but I have been wrong before


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 7, 2016)

If the spindle and countershaft cone pulleys are 3-step, it was originally an MFA.  Or as far as what I can see in your photos (including no rear cover), it could have been an M1A.  Which did not have table power feed.


----------



## tfleming (Jan 7, 2016)

Robert, I am not sure how this started it's life, as I said, it was constructed by a machinist/engineer for GM in Detroit (at least that is the story I was told).  I do not believe that the sheaves on the mill itself are original.  The 3 sheave pulley's I referenced are on the Bodine motor and countershaft.  I purchased that at a flea market years ago, in anticipation that I would need it someday.  Interesting enough, the Y-axis base is drilled and tapped for the gearbox mount.  This is definitely a "Frankenstein" for sure, and what I am intending to do with it will make it even more so.  However, I think it will be a nice little machine when I complete my updates/mods.  Robert, if there are any identifying part numbers that would help ID the base machine, I am happy to look for them.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 9, 2016)

Looking again at your photos, I see that the hole in the front of the headstock where the original horizontal spindle mounted appears to have been plugged and painted over.

The original basic lathe was called M1 ("one",  "eye").  It had cranks or handwheels for all three axes.  MF was an M1 with power cross feed added.  MH had a lever actuator on the cross feed and the up-down feed and a handwheel on In/Out like all of the others (I never can keep the XYZ convention for horizontal mills straight in my head).  The next three models were suffix "A", next :B: and finally "C".  The final parts manual on the Atlas mills was MMB-5, which has parts lists for all 12 models.  You have a ways to go to get to 30 posts and access to DOWNLOADS so PM me your email address and I will send it to you.

"*" = "1", "F" or "H"
(*) = base, "A". "B" or "C"

Most of the easy ways (parts) to differentiate between base, A, B and C have been removed.  However, it was not originally an MH(*) because the lift shaft for the table lift comes out of the knee at an angle to the In/Out screw instead of parallel to it and it obviously has a handwheel (original was two ball cranks) for the cross feed.  The M1-3 Base is the same on all models.  The Housing (Mast ) is M1-1 on the base and A models and M1-1A on the B and C models.  The Head (or Headstock) is M1-2 on the base and A models and M1-2A on the B and C models.  You will find those part numbers in the two castings.  However, the bearing for the In/Out screw appears to be the long version found only on the C.  So I would guess that it started life as either an M1C or an MFC.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 9, 2016)

I "think" the spacer was added since a lot of vertical height was lost with the conversion to a vertical rotary tool. 


Well,,,  it sounds good anyway! LOL.


----------



## tfleming (Jan 9, 2016)

Contact, yes, the original "owner" of this made model V-8 engines, and used this to machine the blocks, so lots of head-room would be necessary.  My current plan is not to remove the spacer, as I can always shim up the vice if running the knee to the top does not provide the correct spacing.

Robert, is this a version of the manual you referenced?   http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=4646


----------



## tfleming (Jan 9, 2016)

BTW, here is a reference for anyone who owns and enjoys Atlas machines:   http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=51&tab=3


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 9, 2016)

No.  That is Atlas Mill Bulletin MMB-4, last one to cover only the "C" models (M1C, MFC & MHC).  It is also in Downloads.  However, it is probably adequate for your purposes as I think your machine was originally a C-model.  If you will take and post a closeup photo of the Bearing M1-67 on your machine, I can confirm or correct that statement).  The bearing is on the front of the Knee.  The drawing in the parts manual is actually of the original M1-33 Bearing.  M1-67 is longer and the middle is all the same diameter.  It was modified in order to add the front Arbor Support Bar, which you have no interest in as you don't have an arbor.  Pus MMB-4 still has the six pages of operating instructions (which don't apply to your modified machine of course), and whomever scanned it added as the last page a catalog page showing most if not all of the accessories that were once available for the mills.


----------



## tfleming (Jan 10, 2016)

I plan to be in the shop tomorrow most of the day ( a much needed day off from work).  I'll try to get some more pictures.  In the mean time, does anyone have suggestions on the universals?  From a price perspective, I am truly considering just 1/2" drive socket universals.  I might consider making them, but right now, the machine is down, so I would prefer using an existing part.  I highly doubt that the RPM's will ever exceed 100.  Will more likely be in the 20-60 range.  max torque out of the motor is listed as 20 inch lbs. which works out to 1.6 foot lbs.  Torque is not a question (except I hope it is enough to run the feed).


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jan 10, 2016)

tfleming said:


> I plan to be in the shop tomorrow most of the day ( a much needed day off from work).  I'll try to get some more pictures.  In the mean time, does anyone have suggestions on the universals?  From a price perspective, I am truly considering just 1/2" drive socket universals.  I might consider making them, but right now, the machine is down, so I would prefer using an existing part.  I highly doubt that the RPM's will ever exceed 100.  Will more likely be in the 20-60 range.  max torque out of the motor is listed as 20 inch lbs. which works out to 1.6 foot lbs.  Torque is not a question (except I hope it is enough to run the feed).


Edited to obscure my confusion, or as my wife likes to hear: "I was wrong." 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 10, 2016)

I recently broke the U-Joint at the bed.  A member here ( LJP ) did make some for his Atlas Mill and I'll probably follow in his footsteps, I just need to find the time and get the stock! 
If you search for my threads as a member, you'll see the threads I mention..   ( I'll do a search and find them and link it here - I'm bored! )

About the bottom of the page is a couple links that may help your u-joint issue..  might be good reading?

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-horizontal-mill.21602/page-4


----------



## tfleming (Jan 10, 2016)

Robert, I just took a quick look at the knee bearing.  It is tapered front to back and there is no place to mount the arbor support arm.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 10, 2016)

OK.  Are you looking at M1-67 in the MMB-4?  Or 10F-46?  If the former, then find the cast-in part numbers on either the head or the housing.  If the latter, then look at the former instead.


----------



## tfleming (Jan 10, 2016)

M1-67 in the MMB-4.  That is the one I have.  most of the body is tapered.  I will try to post a picture soon.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 11, 2016)

OK.  Then it is an M1-33.  And the original machine was a B-model or earlier.  The part number for either the head (probably the easiest to access) or the housing will answer the "or earlier".


----------



## tfleming (Jan 11, 2016)

Here is the picture:



I have not been able to find the part number on the head yet, but it may be "hidden" behind the motor mount.    Today, I cleaned and adjusted all the ways and gibs.  I also installed the gearbox for the table feed.  Works well.  Much tighter machine now.  I have decided to go with the socket universals, and landed on 3/8" inch ones, as they closely match the size of the stock I bought for the shaft.    More to come.


----------

